# Thanks for all the fish - TSOALR



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

Folks, thank you for the tremendous outpouring of supportive comments. I want to take some time and answer as many questions and dispel many of the rumors that were posted here, rather than address them individually in the long column of comments for 666. First: Discontinuing this comic because I can’t make money. The amount of effort [...]

Don't forget to check out TSOALR


----------

